# Online Support Groups or SA Groups?



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

Hello -

Does anyone know of any good online support groups for anxiety and depression or any groups specifically aimed at treating Social Anxiety?

I've only heard of one so far:
http://www.beyondanxiety.com/

I found this forum as I was reading SA stories and watching SA videos online. I haven't actually gone and done an in-depth search for online support groups which is why I'm wondering if anyone can recommend other groups.

And I know this is a long shot, but does anyone know of anything online that is FREE since some of us (myself very much included) are dealing with financial hardships that prevent us from paying for this kind of help.

~ H


----------



## Nuthatch (Apr 13, 2007)

You may want to try this one. I only just joined but it seems pretty good. They're using Dr. Richard's CBT series: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/online-cbt-group-therapy/


----------

